# I dont think ive introduced my car...



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

this is winter, after the a8s and better times. i effed the immage code up, but the post below is my car. 


_Modified by an_a6 at 9:23 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## V-Dublin-05 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: I dont think ive introduced my car... (an_a6)*









fixed for you


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: I dont think ive introduced my car... (V-Dublin-05)*

Nice looking A6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Would look really good with black wheels I think.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: I dont think ive introduced my car... (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Nice looking A6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Would look really good with black wheels I think.

ive photoshoped it and it looks kindof goofy. i am thinking however, of trading or selling those wheels for steelies and painting them white.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: I dont think ive introduced my car... (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_i am thinking however, of trading or selling those wheels for steelies and painting them white.

That would be an interesting look. They'd have to be at least 17's to look right.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

at LEAST


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*

White steelies for winter? You're gonna hafta wash them daily! Bad idea, if you ask me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_White steelies for winter? You're gonna hafta wash them daily! Bad idea, if you ask me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

thats true, the wheels on it now get pretty dirty tho...
edit: I will also take my car through a wash once a week, if its not snowing.


----------

